# What (could have) gone wrong?



## SamKennedy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm just returning to blindfold cubing having only managed it once about 3 years ago. I haven't succeeded yet, but I was really close and wondering what could have gone wrong.

After "finishing" the solve, the UBR and UFR cubies were swapped and in the wrong position, and the FR and BR cubies were swapped and in the wrong position.

What could have gone wrong? I'm suspecting parity, but I don't really understand how to know if it will be a problem or how to solve it.

Cheers,
-Sam


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2011)

What was the scramble?
What method?

Maybe you just didn't see the FR-BR-FR cycle.


----------



## SamKennedy (Nov 19, 2011)

The Scramble was: U F R2 D2 U' F U' R D2 U2 F' L2 F' D' B' D2 U2 B' F2 U L2 R' U2 B F
The method was a hybrid between your old method and some things which I learned from youtube.

I start by orienting the corners, then the edges, then I permute the corners and end by permuting the edges.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 19, 2011)

Please don't tell me you orient edges first and then shoot 'em Old Pochmannesque UR -UL via T-perm...


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 19, 2011)

lol Pre Orient Old Pochmann

POOP


----------



## SamKennedy (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay can some suggest a simpler method with less memorisation which is also faster, which doesn't take more than 1 or 2 days to learn?


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 19, 2011)

Old Pochmann

Or M2 edges Old Pochmann corners.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 19, 2011)

Pllease provide more info first:
we only know you oroient first, then solve.
But HOW do you solve?
Are you using 3-cycles; thus solving two pieces at a time with algs such as U-perm, A-perm. (3OP method)
Or do you solve one piece at a time with T-perm for edges, Y-perm for corners? (Old Pochmann method)
or a combination of the two?

What yt video?
How do you memo right now?

The more specific you are the better we can "see" what is going wrong.




SamKennedy said:


> Okay can some suggest a simpler method with less memorisation which is also faster, which doesn't take more than 1 or 2 days to learn?


Learning BLD takes time, face it.
There are no free cookies....


----------



## SamKennedy (Nov 19, 2011)

I use the T-Perm to solve everything, edges and corners, I use this algorithm to twist corners:

(R U R' U' R U R' U') L' (U R U' R' U R U' R') L

and this to flip pairs of edges:
M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2

I start the permutation by shooting the UFR corner to UBR using a T-Perm


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh my...

do yourself a favor and learn proper Old Pochmann with T-perm for edges and Y-perm for corners.
I reccommend Joel van Noort's tutorial. Google it.

When solving one piece at a time you DO NOT need to orient anything first!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 25, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Oh my...
> 
> do yourself a favor and learn proper Old Pochmann with T-perm for edges and Y-perm for corners.
> I reccommend Joel van Noort's tutorial. Google it.
> ...


 
Psh what's wrong with POOP?

EDIT: Just joking, don't be a nub like me and use it.


----------

